# Puck stuck at shower screen



## NikosK (Jan 24, 2021)

I have an EMC Mechanika V Slim. I use a bottomless portafilter with a 18g VST basket. Since I changed the shower screen to an IMS E61 Nanotec Precision Shower Screen I get a very messy puck stuck to the shower screen especially with the decaf beans I use.

I do not overload the basket... I use 18g and used the coin test and there is not imprint. I guess the IMS shower distributes more water than the stock one...

Should I go for a 20g VST basket and dose 18g?

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@NikosK welcome to the forum. Check:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56781-are-you-getting-stickystuck-pucks-please-give-me-your-feedback/?do=embed


----------



## NikosK (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks.

Responded to the thread you quoted


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NikosK said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Responded to the thread you quoted


 That thread has some mitigation strategies. As for why the IMS screen does that for you, no idea.


----------

